# spanish help



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

i fished bob sikes from our boat a week or so ago using a carolina rig and a free-lining rig with live and dead lys to fish for spanish macks every now and then the fishfinder would light up like a christmas tree but we wouldnt get bit anyone have suggestions to get more bites

thanks


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

try the destin peir bring a gotcha and some wire. dont forget the sabiki!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well Since you said you where fishing from a Boat Get Closer to the Pass, A Out Going Tides always does Best for Me, Pickens Beach in the sound or Gulf Troll some Spoons, gotchas, Bucktail jigs or free line some small ly's Hope This Helps!!!


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Heartbreaker said:


> try the destin peir bring a gotcha and some wire. dont forget the sabiki!


Do you mean the Destin bridge?


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

i`m sorry, i meant the okaloosa peir


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

its by the gulfarium.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know what leader you were using but I was fishing on Sikes with steel leader and getting nothing. (Freelining LY's) Someone told me to switch to 50 lb mono then I started getting hits every cast within a minute. I did lose some hooks but it was better than nothing at all.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I use very thin (7 strand) 15 or 17lb steel leaders. The Gulfbreeze tackle store sells premaid Gotcha leaders using this stuff and I swear by it. I routinely get hookups with no problem and have never to date been bit off by any spanish. I even hooked a King with one of those and even though the line broke, it was not at the steel leader. It is small enough that they can't see it too well and will strike everytime. The only problem with it is after you catch 3 or 4 good size Spanish with it, it coils like a slinky and you have to switch it out for a new one, by hey, it beats loosing the more expensive Gotchas! These leaders are located near the cash register in the front of the store at the Gulfbreeze tackle store or you can buy a reel of 7 strand and make your own. I've even hooked several pompano with these while trying to fish for spanish near the surf zones off the piers. Okaloosa Island pier is nice but the new Navarre pier is bigger and newer (just opened in June). They are catching just about everything over there right now. See this link for the daily report over there: NavarrePier.com – Navarre Beach Fishing Pier I think the Pensacola Beach pier is still catch and release only due to the oil situation but not sure if they openned it up yet. Hope this helps, good luck and tight lines!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Pensacola Beach Pier is not catch & release now.....it is catch & keep & eat. I was there last weekend (walking - not fishing) but saw many spanish macks being caught and saw one King tail sticking out of an ice chest.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Since you have a boat, go looking for the fish. People fish off of bridges because they: 1) attract fish 2) because they don't have a boat. Look for diving birds and spanish macs flying out of the water in the morning. They can be anywhere within a few miles of the pass (in or out). They are easy... Go find them, don't set up and wait for them. The tide is slower than your boat.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used Gotch lures and caught Spanish macks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry I misspelled. I think Gotcha is the name brand.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

it is


----------

